# Still teething? Or does she have an "attitude problem"



## ChicasMom (May 5, 2007)

:smhelp: My husband and I are starting to wonder if all the "nibbling" Chica does is from her still teething (she is 7 months) or is she just starting to "act out" to get what she wants? Anyone who holds her, pets her or plays with her will eventually end up with their fingers in her mouth. She doesn't bite hard and I don't think she is trying to hurt anyone, but should she be past the "putting everything in her mouth" stage? Also, she has started to nip at my toes and ankles when I don't pick her up fast enough! Somebody spoiled her! :brownbag: Any suggestions you have to stop her from nibbling on everyone would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, there are several things you can do, but the most important thing to remember is to BE CONSISTENT!! You can yelp when she nips you, which will startle her. You can also try to redirect her chewing to a toy. Ignoring in a case like this probably wouldn't help. Some people use time-outs to correct behavior, I don't know anything about that, but you could try it. Although, if you crate her, do NOT use the crate for a time-out; you want to make sure that Chica always looks to her crate as a positive thing.

Okay, that's all I can do - good luck!


----------



## ChicasMom (May 5, 2007)

> Well, there are several things you can do, but the most important thing to remember is to BE CONSISTENT!! You can yelp when she nips you, which will startle her. You can also try to redirect her chewing to a toy. Ignoring in a case like this probably wouldn't help. Some people use time-outs to correct behavior, I don't know anything about that, but you could try it. Although, if you crate her, do NOT use the crate for a time-out; you want to make sure that Chica always looks to her crate as a positive thing.
> 
> Okay, that's all I can do - good luck![/B]



I have tried the firm "no bite" and she stops SOMETIMES but eventually goes right back to it. She isn't crated so maybe we can use that as a form of "time out" for her. Does this still sound like teething to you? If so, what age are they ususally finished with that? Thanks for responding!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd say your puppy is still teething. Midis has pretty much stopped chewing on us now, but he's 10 1/2 months old and he really only stopped maybe one or two months ago, if that long. It was pretty bad when we first got him at 3 months of age. And it stayed bad (and I do mean painful to my hands and hurt my feelings that I couldn't cuddle with my little pup more) for several months. Of course we would tell him "No", try to give him a chew bone, put him down or if he started barking at me when I put him down I'd put him in his kennel for a short time-out. Maybe all that worked, but I think he also stopped teething.

Cyndi


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I'd say your puppy is still teething. Midis has pretty much stopped chewing on us now, but he's 10 1/2 months old and he really only stopped maybe one or two months ago, if that long. It was pretty bad when we first got him at 3 months of age. And it stayed bad (and I do mean painful to my hands and hurt my feelings that I couldn't cuddle with my little pup more) for several months. Of course we would tell him "No", try to give him a chew bone, put him down or if he started barking at me when I put him down I'd put him in his kennel for a short time-out. Maybe all that worked, but I think he also stopped teething.
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


I agree that she may still be teething, in fact I came back to this thread to add that to my original post! Even so, you can still start correcting the behavior. It's never too early to start training!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, she may still be teething (molars). Some dogs simply are mouthy. You can either: not permit any mouthing OR allow gentle mouthing. I like my dogs knowing how hard is ok to bite and I don't mind it. Soda is almost 2 and is a mouthy dog in general (carries a chew or toy and will just hold your hand). He's polite about it so I don't mind. If you want no biting, try the yelp and then ignore. If that doesn't work, uh oh, game is over into your kennel. A simple "take your toy" to redirect her may be all she needs as a little reminder. 

For the ankle nipping, stop and do not move. Have her drag a leash so you can have control of her without giving in to what she wants (picking her up). Lots of times puppies just get too riled up to listen. You can use her leash to gently guide her to her kennel for a break to calm down. I say uh oh very calmly and ask my dog to kennel. If you can get her attention, ask her for an imcompatible behavior like a sit. NEVER pick her up without her offering you a polite behavior (sit, down, etc.). My dogs will start offering behaviors if I say "How do you ask nicely?"


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Yes, she may still be teething (molars). Some dogs simply are mouthy. You can either: not permit any mouthing OR allow gentle mouthing. I like my dogs knowing how hard is ok to bite and I don't mind it. Soda is almost 2 and is a mouthy dog in general (carries a chew or toy and will just hold your hand). He's polite about it so I don't mind. If you want no biting, try the yelp and then ignore. If that doesn't work, uh oh, game is over into your kennel. A simple "take your toy" to redirect her may be all she needs as a little reminder.
> 
> For the ankle nipping, stop and do not move. Have her drag a leash so you can have control of her without giving in to what she wants (picking her up). Lots of times puppies just get too riled up to listen. You can use her leash to gently guide her to her kennel for a break to calm down. I say uh oh very calmly and ask my dog to kennel. If you can get her attention, ask her for an imcompatible behavior like a sit. NEVER pick her up without her offering you a polite behavior (sit, down, etc.). My dogs will start offering behaviors if I say "How do you ask nicely?"[/B]


Great advice, IMO. I have to keep a slip lead on Midis when we are home and he is out of his kennel because otherwise he plays 'catch me if you can!' and I have no control at all. I also use the "sit" command when he is playing his 'catch me if you can' and that helps, too. I do not mind him mouthing my hand as he sometimes does now. But the constant and painful chewing he insisted upon the first several months was not acceptable so we had to try to curb that behavior. It wasn't easy, and it wasn't pleasant (as I was in deep grief over the loss of my 14 year old at the time, too) but we got through it and I feel like he is a very well-behaved little guy now. In fact, we took him on a short trip to visit my family this past weekend and my mom said, "Not to speak ill of the dead, but Midis is a MUCH better behaved little dog than Casper was." And it is true. I have done all I could to encourage him to be sociable to children and strange adults and he is very friendly and well-behaved. And never has pooped or tee-teed in the wrong place when we were visiting other people (wish I could say the same was true 100% of the time here at home, but he will NOT go out in the rain!) :w00t: 

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> he is very friendly and well-behaved. And never has pooped or tee-teed in the wrong place when we were visiting other people (wish I could say the same was true 100% of the time here at home, but he will NOT go out in the rain!) :w00t:
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


Soda will piddle on the drive out front in the rain...no grass needed. Of course, if its not raining and there are mud puddles, he's totally happy to go out.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455930
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Of course! Midis will sometimes go out and do his bid'ness on the deck, but not even there if it is raining hard. It is not covered. 

Cyndi


----------



## ChicasMom (May 5, 2007)

> I'd say your puppy is still teething. Midis has pretty much stopped chewing on us now, but he's 10 1/2 months old and he really only stopped maybe one or two months ago, if that long. It was pretty bad when we first got him at 3 months of age. And it stayed bad (and I do mean painful to my hands and hurt my feelings that I couldn't cuddle with my little pup more) for several months. Of course we would tell him "No", try to give him a chew bone, put him down or if he started barking at me when I put him down I'd put him in his kennel for a short time-out. Maybe all that worked, but I think he also stopped teething.
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


Thank you Cyndi! It does hurt my feelings when I am trying to just hold her or hug her and all she wants to do is constantly nibble on my hands and fingers! I was hoping that she was still teething. I guess we will have to just wait for a minute longer and see!


----------



## ChicasMom (May 5, 2007)

> Yes, she may still be teething (molars). Some dogs simply are mouthy. You can either: not permit any mouthing OR allow gentle mouthing. I like my dogs knowing how hard is ok to bite and I don't mind it. Soda is almost 2 and is a mouthy dog in general (carries a chew or toy and will just hold your hand). He's polite about it so I don't mind. If you want no biting, try the yelp and then ignore. If that doesn't work, uh oh, game is over into your kennel. A simple "take your toy" to redirect her may be all she needs as a little reminder.
> 
> For the ankle nipping, stop and do not move. Have her drag a leash so you can have control of her without giving in to what she wants (picking her up). Lots of times puppies just get too riled up to listen. You can use her leash to gently guide her to her kennel for a break to calm down. I say uh oh very calmly and ask my dog to kennel. If you can get her attention, ask her for an imcompatible behavior like a sit. NEVER pick her up without her offering you a polite behavior (sit, down, etc.). My dogs will start offering behaviors if I say "How do you ask nicely?"[/B]



VERY INSIGHTFUL, thank you so much for the advise! I am reading all of the responses out loud to hubby now! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

